# Wie viel ist mein Felt Hypnotic 2002 noch wert?



## Mini_Cooper (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,
da ich mir nen Dirt Bike kaufn will, überleg ich mein Felt zu verkaufen.
Ich bin nur rumgecruist damit, ab und an mal nen Bunny Hop aber nichts wirkliches.
Habe es Sommer 2002 gekauft für 300?, wieviel ist es heute noch wert?

Habe mal neue Griffe gekauft und BarEnds dazu (Alu).

Hier maln Bild: http://nico.mering.net/tmp/felt.jpg



Danke, Gruß Nico


----------



## man1ac (29. Juni 2004)

net arg viel vieleicht 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Juni 2004)

Ich bin zwar kein BMXer aber bevor ich es verkaufe würde ich an deiner Stelle 3 Dinge tun

1. Kettenschutz ab
2. Reflecktoren ab
3. Pedale gegen ganz billige aus Eisen oder Ala tauschen

dann bekommst du vieel mehr dafür


----------

